# 5l Panel wipe £15 U-pol slow



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182948559508?epid=2305458501&hash=item2a98957a94:g:19QAAOSwwz9emgeY

Use code

PRICEWINS

to bring it down to £15.52


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rian said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182948559508?epid=2305458501&hash=item2a98957a94:g:19QAAOSwwz9emgeY
> 
> Use code
> 
> ...


I really hate this website sometimes....ordered :wall::lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

straight6hatch said:


> I really hate this website sometimes....ordered :wall::lol:


At that price its rude not to order :lol:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv got about 1 litre left . . . 


Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I ordered some of this yesterday at full price :wall:


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Rian said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182948559508?epid=2305458501&hash=item2a98957a94:g:19QAAOSwwz9emgeY
> 
> Use code
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, just ordered.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Just ordered some more, thanks :lol::thumb:

Expensive month for detailing


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Good shout, thanks for the heads up, I'm down to my last 600ml in the spray bottle! Cheers.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice one, I just managed to nab the last one! :thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

NickA said:


> Nice one, I just managed to nab the last one! :thumb:


They've restocked :thumb:

Quick question regards this stuff guys.
I'm after some panel wipe for between polishing and waxing, would this be a good choice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

P2K said:


> They've restocked :thumb:
> 
> Quick question regards this stuff guys.
> I'm after some panel wipe for between polishing and waxing, would this be a good choice?
> ...


Yes! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but how does this compare to the Gyeon Prep that I Normally use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

P2K said:


> They've restocked :thumb:
> 
> Quick question regards this stuff guys.
> I'm after some panel wipe for between polishing and waxing, would this be a good choice?
> ...


Yes, perfectly fine :thumb:

It would be good to remove polishing oils & waxes.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Ordered, don't want to run out. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

sharrkey said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how does this compare to the Gyeon Prep that I Normally use?


Gyeon Prep is effectively just a panel wipe product, albeit a good one but expensive.

A proprietary body shop panel wipe such as the U-Pol mentioned will do much the same thing at considerably reduced price.

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks Alan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Couldn't say no at that price, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you, just ordered some!! :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rian said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182948559508?epid=2305458501&hash=item2a98957a94:g:19QAAOSwwz9emgeY
> 
> Use code
> 
> ...


FFS Ryan!.

Just spent 2 days ignoring this as I have a gallon of Car Chem Panel Wipe ready to open but made the mistake of opening your thread this AM and just went for it without thinking.:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It might be timely to post a link to a Thread I started a few years ago:

How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide

Hope it helps. 

Alan W


----------



## Truckbusuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the heads on the restock

-:thumb:up


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just ordered one, thanks.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RS3 said:


> FFS Ryan!.
> 
> Just spent 2 days ignoring this as I have a gallon of Car Chem Panel Wipe ready to open but made the mistake of opening your thread this AM and just went for it without thinking.:lol:


Sorry mate but I was always taught to share


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how does this compare to the Gyeon Prep that I Normally use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't used Gyeon Prep but U-pol is a great panel wipe and being the slow kind you have more time to remove it with a second cloth


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

P2K said:


> They've restocked :thumb:
> 
> Quick question regards this stuff guys.
> I'm after some panel wipe for between polishing and waxing, would this be a good choice?
> ...


Its a great choice, that's what I will be using it for as well.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Mine arrived today which is great service IMO. APC even dropped it to work as I wasnt home, cant argue that.

Quick question - I know this is a right can of worms but can anyone comment on how it does removing waxes/sealants? Tbh, tempted to throw Garage Therapy foam and then wash. Then panel wipe after. See if my impossibly hard wax can stomach that :lol:


----------

